# Solved: Terminal Server weird RDP login screen ?



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

Terminal Server ( Windows 2003 )
anyone attempting to login remotely is faced with this screen
you can see in the screenshot where the cursor is and you can type in your password and everything runs normally after log in
but, what's with the black login screen ??
anyone have any ideas ?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok
I've come across a fix that has worked for me
appears to be corrupt registry entry for colors
the fix posted below worked for me 
hopefully it will help others who come across it
when I went into the regisry to compare values, every single entry listed below had a value
of 0 0 0 0 all zeroes
apply the fix below and the next time you login , the screen will be normal again
no reboot was needed either.
enjoy !!

A black Remote Desktop Login Screen when connecting to your Windows Server 2003 Server is caused by registry entries changed either through minor corruption or user error. To resolve it, replace the registry entries with the ones in the registry script below. Simply copy and paste the below script into a text file, and rename it "rdpreset.reg". Right click on the resulting file, and select Merge.

*Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Control Panel\Colors]
"ActiveBorder"="212 208 200"
"ActiveTitle"="10 36 106"
"AppWorkSpace"="128 128 128"
"Background"="102 111 116"
"ButtonAlternateFace"="181 181 181"
"ButtonDkShadow"="64 64 64"
"ButtonFace"="212 208 200"
"ButtonHilight"="255 255 255"
"ButtonLight"="212 208 200"
"ButtonShadow"="128 128 128"
"ButtonText"="0 0 0"
"GradientActiveTitle"="166 202 240"
"GradientInactiveTitle"="192 192 192"
"GrayText"="128 128 128"
"Hilight"="10 36 106"
"HilightText"="255 255 255"
"HotTrackingColor"="0 0 128"
"InactiveBorder"="212 208 200"
"InactiveTitle"="128 128 128"
"InactiveTitleText"="212 208 200"
"InfoText"="0 0 0"
"InfoWindow"="255 255 225"
"Menu"="212 208 200"
"MenuText"="0 0 0"
"Scrollbar"="212 208 200"
"TitleText"="255 255 255"
"Window"="255 255 255"
"WindowFrame"="0 0 0"
"WindowText"="0 0 0"*


----------

